# Breastfeeding is destroying my breasts...



## alexalives4him35 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hey girls. I’m preparing to give birth to our third child. I love pregnancy and I love breastfeeding. I love that it’s healthier for our baby, I love that it creates a greater connection, and I love that it helps with natural weight loss postpartum and def saves money on formula. All of that is good. I also love that my breasts are “fuller” during even more so now since breastfeeding our first two. Here’s my complaint... I went from having Beautiful full(at least I thought so) breast’s to smaller and “less full” after breast feeding. Is that normal for any of you who chose to breast feed? Do I change for our third or accept the consequences. I know my husband is the only one who sees them but what girl doesn’t want to better “fill” her dress that is strapless and falling down cause of my “issue”. Is it just age (I’m 35) or am I right I’m concluded it’s a breastfeeding after effect. Help?


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd say breastfeed your child. But that's coming from someone who couldn't tolerate breastfeeding.

My breasts were pretty perfect before children, and although engorgement took it's toll, they're still looking mighty good for 51.


----------



## alexalives4him35 (Apr 27, 2018)

minimalME said:


> I'd say breastfeed your child. But that's coming from someone who couldn't tolerate breastfeeding.
> 
> My breasts were pretty perfect before children, and although engorgement took it's toll, they're still looking mighty good for 51. <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" ></a>


Yours prob look better at 51 then mine at 35. I’m def leaning toward breastfeeding but thanks for reply.


----------



## Mommame2 (Oct 8, 2017)

Are you open to having a bit of surgical work after you're done having kids?

I'm 56; had mine done 17 years ago. Have had zero problems, zero regrets. Perky perky! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LTCNurse (Feb 5, 2018)

I think it is more the engorgement issue that causes it. If you decide not to breastfeed this time, strap them down tight to keep from engorging! One more breastfeeding child is unlikely to cause further issues so if you want to Enjoy this unique time in your life, so precious!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I breastfed both of mine, and I don't care what the effect on my breasts were..... it was so worth it. Not only because it's good for them but the bonding was amazing. 

My sons are 14 and 17 now and we're still close.

As for my breasts? Well they're not as big as they used to be because I do a lot of training and keep low body fat, but the ones I have are holding up pretty well. 

We all get old, but the opportunity to experience breastfeeding your baby is priceless. IMHO.


----------



## alexalives4him35 (Apr 27, 2018)

lifeistooshort said:


> I breastfed both of mine, and I don't care what the effect on my breasts were..... it was so worth it. Not only because it's good for them but the bonding was amazing.
> 
> My sons are 14 and 17 now and we're still close.
> 
> ...


I think we can easily confuse the important with the unimportant. My mom always said age is cruel. I do so agree with you and can say I’ve enjoyed my breast feeding experiences and so whatever the outcome. Thanks again.


----------



## genabee (Nov 26, 2016)

I breast fed both my kids. I think it's worth it for the bonding and all the reasons mentioned above, but I never had really large breasts to start with and I haven't had the sagging problem that some women have. I sauna with a friend who has much larger breasts than me and she always jokes that hers point to the ground and mine still point strait ahead when we get undressed.

Still, as you mentioned, for most of us it is only our husbands and other women who see us naked and a good bra does wonders for the figure no matter what shape your breasts are in when you are topless.

Maybe I am lucky, but I think pregnancy was harder on my body (tummy especially) than the breast feeding. My husband is a saint and always says that he is more attracted to "real women" and his tastes change as he ages (fortunately).


----------



## Davidmidwest (Nov 22, 2016)

alexalives4him35 said:


> Hey girls. I’m preparing to give birth to our third child. I love pregnancy and I love breastfeeding. I love that it’s healthier for our baby, I love that it creates a greater connection, and I love that it helps with natural weight loss postpartum and def saves money on formula. All of that is good. I also love that my breasts are “fuller” during even more so now since breastfeeding our first two. Here’s my complaint... I went from having Beautiful full(at least I thought so) breast’s to smaller and “less full” after breast feeding. Is that normal for any of you who chose to breast feed? Do I change for our third or accept the consequences. I know my husband is the only one who sees them but what girl doesn’t want to better “fill” her dress that is strapless and falling down cause of my “issue”. Is it just age (I’m 35) or am I right I’m concluded it’s a breastfeeding after effect. Help?


Hi
I am a man. Love breasts and the womans body is beautiful no matter what life threw at it. If my wife, I am divorced now, was worried about it, we would talk about it. I can see a womans mojo can come from things like filling out a dress, self image, feeling loved and appreciated by her man, having a man stare while thinking "wow".
If it would boost yourself esteem look at implants. A lot of things need to be discussed with your husband.
So the kids don't interfere with your marriage and keep it alive read Dr. Laura's "Proper Care and Feeding of Marriage", and by Gottman, Seven Principles of Making a Mariage Work". and "And Baby Makes Three",


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

There are exercises you can do too tighten up your muscles around your chest. Repetition not weight. A friend of my wife’s back in the early 90’s showed her the exercises then. You should be able to look it up.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Yep, you can definitely find what your looking for. :grin2:


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

ABHale said:


> There are exercises you can do too tighten up your muscles around your chest. Repetition not weight. A friend of my wife’s back in the early 90’s showed her the exercises then. You should be able to look it up.


Tighten and strengthen the muscles, yes. Magically restore the breast tissue, no.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I got a breast lift. So no added bulk but the breast sits higher and more attractively.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I recommend doing breast lifting exercises. I found that it works for me. I have average sized breasts, but was small before having my three babies. I'm a big proponent of breastfeeding and practiced extended breastfeeding. It made life so much easier. I doubt that breastfeeding another baby is going to make any further difference in your breasts.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

@alexalives4him35, 

I breastfed my kids, and I have "biggins." Prior to breastfeeding, I was 38C or 40C (depending on my weight, etc.)...and even as a younger person they were firmer but they weren't "perky" because you can't get something that big to stick out! 

But after breastfeeding, they are definitely different. The size is still similar but I think the fullness is not the same nor the firmness. Here's my thought: I would still encourage you to breastfeed at least for the first month or so if that is something you want to do--that's your choice, but the benefits to both you and the baby are just so great that it's worth it. After you wean, it's two-fold: 1) accept that the tatas are just going to be different, and 2) do what you can do to make them still pretty awesome. 

I myself am 56yo now, and you know, after menopause they change again. But to my mind you know what? They are attached to me--and as part of my body they get to be accepted as they are. I mean 20yo breasts are just not the same at 50-something breasts and that's okay--some of my hair is gray too! LOL I have stretch marks on my mommy-tummy as well!  My point is that "not the same" is alright as is. They may be a bit less firm and full and that reflects what you willingly accepted to become a mother. 

Likewise though, I do weight training to keep my chest in the best condition it can be in. I do pushups and lift 8 lb. weights (dumbbell pullover and chest press) to keep those muscles that hold the breasts up as firm as they can be. It's not perfect--but it does help!


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

minimalME said:


> Tighten and strengthen the muscles, yes. Magically restore the breast tissue, no.


My wife nursed all are kids until they were just over a year old. If anything hers are fuller now then before hand. I guess I have no clue to what is going on then.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

For a lot of women, it's pregnancy that really does a number on the breasts. I went from an A+/B- cup size to a full D or DD, depending on brand, when I was pregnant. I was unable to breast feed and my milk never came it at all, so no engorgement. And, yet, the B+/C- cups I was left with after pregnancy are rather saggy. The bra company I buy from refers to them as "relaxed", while selling me a fabulous balconette style to hoist them back into position. 

Nothing but a breast lift would fix this. Unfortunately, such elective surgeries are a no-go for me because of my _very_ high resistance to the effects of both sedatives and pain relievers.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

I would hope that no woman would ever consider NOT breast feeding because of stretching concerns because I am absolutely convinced that the health problems (not serious) that I experience today are a result of not having been breast fed and that has resulted in a messed up immune system.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Breast fed both kids. After I was done I was left with DD’s, started at a C. I just turned 55 and seriously planning a reduction with a lift. The reduction is for health reasons and the lift is for looks. 

I hated breast feeding but I knew what was best for the babies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Don't worry about this 3rd baby doing 'damage' - the damage has already long been done.

When you're done breastfeeding this last child, tell hubby you want to see a plastic surgeon who'll rebuild your breasts nicely for you.


----------

